

Ask HN: Software Engineer + DUI: What's going to happen to my career? - amiscrewed

Last year, I ushered in my mid-thirties with a personal crisis culminating in a first offense, misdemeanor DUI. How much is this going to impact my career?<p>I&#x27;m a software engineer with a reasonably good resume, advanced degree from a well known school and I&#x27;m highly productive.<p>I know every job I apply for in the future is going to have a checkbox about misdemeanors on the application. How much do I need to fear it?<p>Has anyone had experience with applying for software jobs with a record?
======
topkai22
You've made it harder to work for government contractors and probably some
other "old" industry corporations, but you'll be fine. A former coworker spent
5 years in prison for a pretty bad felony (being coy to protect the guilty)
but now works for a major tech company.

While this probably won't derail your career, please don't drink and drive.
I'm suren are probably mortified at yourself already and I'm just piling on, I
don't want to end this post implying drunk driving is consequence-less. It's
not.

~~~
amiscrewed
It's definitely not free of consequences. Once you've been handcuffed, paraded
around, fined, put in classes and on probations - it's nothing you will ever
do again. I wish I'd known that being in a car with the ignition on (for heat)
was a DUI.

------
jawngee
What job are you applying for, as a software engineer, that has an application
that you fill out?

Also, assuming you are in the US, they only ask about felonies, not
misdemeanors.

But, I can't remember, in my 20 years of experience, of ever being asked about
a criminal record (don't have one) or having to even disclose it in any way. I
mean the typical hiring scenario is sending a CV, doing an interview, signing
a contract, start working. Though maybe larger firms will do a background
check depending on the industry.

But I don't think a misdemeanor means anything.

~~~
amiscrewed
I surely hope you guys are correct!

However, there has been a checkbox on my previous applications that says "have
you ever been convicted of a felony or misdemeanor?" A DUI is a misdemeanor.

My concern in hunting for work is bringing this up - in my previous jobs, I've
sent my CV, done my interview and in signing the contract I've filled out an
application and seen this checkbox. I'd hate to end up in a situation where I
accept a new job and then end up with an offer rescinded because of this!

It's amazing how one really bad week can follow you for the rest of your life.
I am grateful nobody was hurt and it wasn't serious (in my defense, the car
was parked in my parking lot at the time)

~~~
loumf
Skip applying or just answer truthfully. Trying to hide it is an indication
that you haven't accepted responsibility for your actions and is more of a
warning sign than what you have done since then to make better choices. (BTW,
are you doing volunteer work to help others avoid DUI's -- doing so would be a
good thing to mention to anyone having a problem with this)

If there is nothing in the application process, tell them that you want to see
all of the paperwork you'll be required to sign before you accept anything.
You should do that anyway -- for example, they might have an unacceptable non-
compete in their employment contract.

~~~
amiscrewed
this is good advice, thank you!

------
JoachimSchipper
You'll be fine; be ready to say a sentence or two about how you were in a bad
place and are much better now.

That said, _really_ don't do this again; DUI is hardly the worst thing anyone
has ever done, but drunk drivers still kill lots and lots of people.

